# Migrating without a job??



## nima23 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi ALL

i m from India and our family(of 3) is planning to migrate to canada. my husband is into IT security with 3 yrs work experience in managerial position, 
1. will he be able to find a suitable job after landing there??
2. how much time can the process take??
3. howz the job scenario in this field??
4. his qualification like CISSP is recognized there or will he need some specific qualifications there??(as far as i know Cissp is considered globally)
5. what kind of package can he expect(lowest to highest??)
6. wht is the tax structure like??


i hope experienced friends over here can suggest somethingss...

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nima23 said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> i m from India and our family(of 3) is planning to migrate to canada. my husband is into IT security with 3 yrs work experience in managerial position,
> 1. will he be able to find a suitable job after landing there??
> ...


Hi, I'm not 100% sure but I think you have to have a visa to enter Canada, so you would need a job lined up before you go??

I'm sure someone will be along who knows fully the criteria for entering Canada

Jo xxx


----------



## nima23 (Oct 30, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi, I'm not 100% sure but I think you have to have a visa to enter Canada, so you would need a job lined up before you go??
> 
> I'm sure someone will be along who knows fully the criteria for entering Canada
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanx JOJO

actually when applying for migrating u apply for pr so u get the visa as well


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nima23 said:


> Thanx JOJO
> 
> actually when applying for migrating u apply for pr so u get the visa as well



But i think you have to prove you either have a sustainable income or are able to financially support yourself before they'll grant you access on a permenant basis 
Jo xx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

nima23 said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> i m from India and our family(of 3) is planning to migrate to canada. my husband is into IT security with 3 yrs work experience in managerial position,
> 1. will he be able to find a suitable job after landing there??
> ...


Hello,

My wife's in Canada as a PR so I guess I can give you a little insight as I haven't seen many replies:

1. I believe 3yrs exp with IT Security is fine. It will also depend on a product suites that he works with (this is good as the products are the same worldwide) or if he works with very strict company policies (bad as it narrows down his chances). In general I see IT Security has god demand. For more about jobs, salary rates, etc go to workopolis dot ca or monster dot ca.

2. My wife's process took a bit less than 2 yrs. She did the Quebec process not the Federal.

3. You will have to look at the websites provided in #1. One note though is that a lot of vacancies are not published in Canada because because people will recommend other professionals. 
I recommend you to also look at a website called linkedin dot com. It's a professional network website where you can find from vets to it people worlwide. There is a wealth of info there and they have their jobs section, too.

4. Don't know.

5. 

Federal tax rates for 2009 are:
•15% on the first $40,726 of taxable income, + 
•22% on the next $40,726 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income between $40,726 and $81,452), +
•26% on the next $44,812 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income between $81,452 and $126,264), +
•29% of taxable income over $126,264.

See more at What are the income tax rates in Canada?

Good luck


----------



## bobosan (Nov 13, 2009)

nima23 said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> i m from India and our family(of 3) is planning to migrate to canada. my husband is into IT security with 3 yrs work experience in managerial position,
> 1. will he be able to find a suitable job after landing there??
> ...


You are in luck as IT security may one if the very few fields where there is some hiring going on. Still, there is almost no hiring here. Most of my friends who have emigrated in the last 2 years are either jobless or work in restaurants or call centers. 

3 years of experience and CISSP will give you something like 55k-65k. This is not enough for 3 people unless you cut corners everywhere and have a cheap place and no car. Finding a job will take anywhere from 2-12 months. Employers in Canada are extremely slow in hiring and generally dislike immigrants who do not have Canadian work experience.


----------

